# Soil results & jar test 1134hrs later



## Madao (Sep 23, 2021)

I tested my front and side yards.

The jar is from soil submitted for the side yard. It's a low spot for water to pool, grass died, silver maple, and shade threatens the yard. I tried adding some dish soap to speed up separation but it may have done the opposite as it's been 1134hrs.

Is this looking like a silty loam? It looks red like most typical Oklahoma soil.





2min


48hrs


1134hrs


----------



## Madao (Sep 23, 2021)

Photo for the area in question. 
I just got the house this year and yard needs work.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is some sand in the bottom, but silty loam looks correct.

Your soil pH is high. Hopefully you never used lime in this soil. I would try to lower it with elemental sulfur.

With high pH, you should use AMS as your nitrogen source. You should also do foliar iron for color and for chlorosis.

I can barely see the numbers, but it looks like you need phosphorus. MAP would be my choice.

Read the soil remediation guide in my signature for more details, rates and frequency.


----------



## Madao (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for the confirmation.

Just got the house so I haven't applied any lime. 
I do have some sulfur, 21-0-0-24, and Main Event. Also I picked up 16 bags of 4-2-0 organic (some Milo alternative at HD) for $1 each so hoping I can put it to use eventually.

The local EWING didn't have MAP or SOP etc and the Site One is only selling to landscape contractors. I'll have to check again with Ekroat Seed and Cook's Feed.

I'm hoping I can manage an acceptable yard without supplementing rainfall with too much irrigation. Our city seems to charge twice the price of OKC for water and waste.


----------

